# Garmisch-Partenkirchen & Salzburg



## hibbeln (Jan 22, 2008)

We just got an exchange at the Club Colombo Hotel Quellenhoff in the Garmisch-Partenkirchen area (I believe it's actually in Grainau).  So if anyone has been there, I'd love to hear about their trip!  We will be there the first week in August of this year.

Also, we would love to spend a day in Salzburg, Austria and are wondering if this is a feasible daytrip from G-P.  Anyone have any experience making this drive and have any idea how long the drive would take?


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

When we lived in Germany we visited Garmisch-P quite often.  Innsbruck is a much easier trip than Salzburg.  You may also do a day trip to Munich if you so desire.

My kids learned to ski on the Zugspitze.  Visiting the top and taking in the views is quite an experience.  We also learned kayaking in the area.

There are many castles nearby.

Sorry, my web browser has crashed three times in three minutes.  I'll try to get back to this later.

HTH


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, BWolf!  I'm hoping your computer rights itself soon!

We plan to use G-P as a base to visit the Fussen area (Neuschwanstein, Hohenschwangau), over to Berchtesgaden, and then the general area (Oberamergau, Mittenwald...).  I do really need to look into Austria too and see if we want to visit anything there.  Do some hiking, etc.

We went on a one day tour of Salzburg years ago (my brother was there with the military, based in Wurzburg) while staying in the Chiemsee area and enjoyed it immensely.  I know my kids would love to see the Mozart and Sound of Music stuff in Salzburg.  And as completely hokey as it sounds, I would love to see some of the Sound of Music sights in the SUMMER (we were there last in January and all of the fountains were boarded up with plywood for the winter).   This time we'll be travelling the first week in August.   Ahhh, summer weather!

Any guidance you can give me for neat things to check out or see in the area would be much appreciated!  Our sons will be 13 and "almost 11" this summer and are huge history buffs.....especially WWI and WWII history.  My father will also be along.....a very spry 74 years old.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

You are welcome.

You mentioned the castles I wanted to mention except for Linderhof Castle in Ettal.  If you go to Ettal, try to buy some of the Ettaler beer from Ettal Abbey.  I thought they made something stronger, but I can't find a reference to it.

Berchtesgaden is near Chiemsee.  I still think Salzburg and Berchtesgaden are too far from Garmisch-P to make them viable day trips.  If you go, you may want to stay overnight somewhere in that area.  If you do, take in the salt mines.  They are a wonderful experience.

Back to Garmisch-P.

The Partnachklamm is a gorge that is sometimes called the "Grand Canyon" of Germany.  It is well worth seeing.

You may also want to check with your brother about the USAREUR facilities in and around Garmisch-P.  You probably can't use them for any purpose, but the Americans assigned to work in them will gladly give you tips on what to do in the area.

HTH


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 22, 2008)

We actually stayed at a USAREUR place in Chiemsee when we were there in 1997 (but my brother was active duty then, now out of the military).  We tried to stay in G-P back then but since it was January and ski season......not a chance!

I will look for that gorge you're talking about in my books.

We need to make the drive to Berchtesgaden one way or another, or my sons will die of misery.  We did the salt mine tour back in '97 and thought it was fun....we had one child at the time and he was 20 months old and looked cute as a button dressed up in those little miner clothes.  But we couldn't go up to the "Eagles Nest" due to snow.....better not have snow in August!!!   

Hmmmmm, maybe we will just have to hold off on Salzburg for another trip.

If you have any other thoughts, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## X-ring (Jan 22, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> I know my kids would love to see the Mozart and Sound of Music stuff in Salzburg.  And as completely hokey as it sounds, I would love to see some of the Sound of Music sights in the SUMMER



As you may know, the venue for the wedding in the SOM actually was the church in Mondsee, just east of Salzburg in the Salzkammergut Lakes area. Other interesting sights in the area are St. Gilgen (where Mozart's sister lived) and the very pretty town of St. Wolgang, on the lake of the same name. 

Then just a bit farther afield, and most definately worth a visit, is the beautiful and peaceful town of Halstatt, a UNESCO world heritage site with a Celt heritage.  http://www.sacredsites.com/europe/austria/halstatt.html


----------



## mav (Jan 22, 2008)

If you want an in depth and excellent tour of the Eagles Nest this is the tour for you 
http://www.eagles-nest-tours.com/EN/eagles-nest-tours/index.php?navid=2

We went on it twice, in 1989 and in 2005. The same guy, David, still does the tour and he really brings it all alive.

 Enjoy your trip!


----------



## abbekit (Jan 22, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> We just got an exchange at the Club Colombo Hotel Quellenhoff in the Garmisch-Partenkirchen area (I believe it's actually in Grainau).




We've been wanting to go back to that area.  A few years ago we stayed at Schloss Grubhof south of Salzburg.  Salzburg is a lovely town and the SOM sites are worth seeing. We also stayed in Hohenschwangau and loved touring Ludwig's castles. 

My parents lived in both Munich and Salzburg after WWII and they vacationed in Garmich so I've always wanted to stay there.

Which trading company did you use to get Garmich?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 22, 2008)

(Sigh).  This part of Bavaria is SO PRETTY in August.  Another vote for Linderhof and the Cave.  Of course, you're just a hop, skip and a jump to Neuschwanstein (the model for Disneyland). IMHO it's not nearly as exciting as Linderhof but the hall of mirrors (or is it flags) is quite a re-creation.  The drive over from Garmish is beautiful with meadows and mountains. The last time we took that trip we returned to Munich via the Schwartzwald (Black Forest) Hoch Strasse (with a stop for a grandfather clock assembled right before your eyes!) One of my favorite stops was the Salt Mine, too.  We all looked very handsome in the mining gear-remember to sit on the leather apron when you slide down (you wouldn't want any splinters!)  My other vote goes to a ride along the Chiemsee with a visit to the Eagle's Nest. If you have to choose, skip the Eagle's Nest (see the tour info and pictures).  That whole area is picturesque.  Maybe once more before I die or get to old to enjoy.  As I recall the trip to Salzburg was pretty much a straight shot from the Eagle's Nest, on good road and didn't take too long (but it's been a LONG time).


----------



## X-ring (Jan 22, 2008)

> Neuschwanstein (the model for Disneyland).



Overheard while crusing past Burg Rheinfels near St. Goar on the Rhine - "jeez, they call these castles ... I've seen better at Disneyland!"


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 23, 2008)

THANK YOU everybody!  I'm saving all your suggestions and checking all the websites. *Now I'm getting so excited!!!!!*

We got this exchange through RCI, trading for a Hawaii week.  I was goofing around late last fall and pulled a 1 bedroom here as an exchange.  I wasn't really thinking about it, but after some thought and discussion with my husband we thought "why not!" and put in an ongoing search for an exchange there.  We were very specific that it had to be the first week in August, so we didn't have much flexibility.  And the exchange came through in about a month!  Now I'm trying to get a second unit for that week for Grandpa to come along also.

I just bought our tickets in and out of Munich, skipping Salzburg.  So Salzburg might have to be another trip.  But I'll leave a little wiggle room in our schedule and if we feel like a heck of a drive (or train ride) one day then we might just hop over to Salzburg after all!

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## X-ring (Jan 23, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> We plan to use G-P as a base to visit ... and then the general area (Oberamergau, Mittenwald...).



While in the area in 2002, we paused to visit the very beautiful rococo church in the meadow, Wieskirche. It's a couple of km northwest of Oberammergau.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieskirche


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 24, 2008)

The Wieskirche is on our list!  I think we will try to hit it the same day we do the castles in the Fussen area.  The Wieskirche is a UNESCO Heritage Site, right?

Anybody have any good hikes to recommend in the area?  We have a son (13 years old) with a repaired congenital heart defect with continuing moderate cardiac problems, plus a 74 year old (very spry) Grandpa along......and my husband has sickle cell trait......so I'm looking for a nice hike maybe through a gorge so that we aren't dealing with massive altitude changes (which none of the above would do great with).  Looking for very scenic, several hours is fine, but not overly taxing as far as hiking up up up at high altitudes.  I heard about a gorge hike that started with I think a "G".  Grainau Gorge????  Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

The Partnachklamm is a gorge with a nice hike.

Your resort should be able to direct you to the hiking trails in the area.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe that's what I was thinking.....I knows it close by.  I will look it up!  Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2008)

Debbi,

You probably have seen this site on Partnach Gorge -- but in case not, here it is


Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually, I had NOT seen that website.  Wow!  The gorge is now at the top of our "Must Do" list in G-P.  My gang of guys will LOVE the gorge!!!!
It sounds like you walk through the gorge, then can walk as far as you like after it up the Zugspitze....turn around and walk back the way you came?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 25, 2008)

Debi,

If you haven't seen the "Hiking the Bavarian Way" article in the Travel section of todays New York Times - I think you'll enjoy it and find it helpful in your planning.


Richard


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my, THANK YOU!   I feel like I just won the lottery!

Thank you so much, the article is rolling off my printer right now!  It's perfect.


----------



## labguides (Jan 26, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me want to return to Austria/Bavaria.  My husband lived in Prien on Chiemsee for 14 months while he was on sabbitical. We LOVE that area.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 28, 2008)

I know!  I'm getting really excited, too!


----------



## bhodgson (Jan 29, 2008)

We were there last summer and loved every minute. If the kids are history buffs - you may want to take the time to see Dachau - not far from Munich and although I have not seen it others say it is quite an experience. I like all of the other suggestions especially Weiskirche which  I have not seen for years but it was just a beautiful as the first time I saw it  almost 40 years ago and it is not close to the other places you are going. If you will be doing your own driving I would suggest stopping at a gas station for a map specific to the area. we had an excellent Michelin map that we took with us but added a more detailed map which made our touring much easier. Be mindful  that on the weekends that the Germans head for the lakes and around any of those areas the traffic comes to a standstill. Enjoy> Oh yeah - just happened to think - Ettal makes the beer which is very good and the restaurant right next door was good and not too expensive. We bought the liquor which they make at Ettal and I personally thought all of it tasted vaguely like bad cough syrup - drink the beer! Enjoy!


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!  I was just reading about the Ettal monastery and thought it might be the beer you were talking about!

I think we will skip Dachau this time since my youngest is 10, and while they are huge history buffs, I'm just not ready yet for my 10 year old to see the full extent of how terrible humans can be too each other.  He knows about the Holocaust of course, but I'm not ready yet to have him visit a concentration camp.  We'll keep that for when they are both teenagers.


----------



## Jackie V (Feb 4, 2008)

*Scloss Grubhof*

Since all  of you have such good suggestions, does anyone have any recommendations for things to do/day trips from Schloss Grubhof with a 15 yr old and 12 yr old?  We are excited to be staying in a 2BR the week of 
July 5th of this year. 
Also, can anyone help with directions?  We are thinking of flying in and out of Munich and renting a car (we will probably stay in Munich for a couple of days to sightsee there are well).  The directions on the confirmation say to take a bus which stops at the resort, but then it says that a car is recommended to enjy the area.  I tried entering the address in Mapquest but it is oferring up a couple of different locations and I am not sure which one it is...


----------



## abbekit (Feb 4, 2008)

Jackie V said:


> Since all  of you have such good suggestions, does anyone have any recommendations for things to do/day trips from Schloss Grubhof with a 15 yr old and 12 yr old?
> 
> The directions on the confirmation say to take a bus which stops at the resort, but then it says that a car is recommended to enjy the area.



You really need a car when staying here.  We took the train from Munich to Salzburg and rented our car there but driving from Munich shouldn't be difficult.  

The resort is near two really small towns (it is possible to walk into town and there are trails between the villages) but to really do anything else you need to drive.  

We enjoyed daytrips into Salzburg, the Salzburg Lakes district (Hallstadt, etc.), a saltmine tour.   Probably the highlight is driving through the alps on the Grossglockner Highway.  Beautiful scenery and you can stop along the road for picnics and hiking. 

Schloss Grubhof is a wonderful place to stay (see photos in the link below).  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you think getting Schloss Grubhoff was very difficult for a summer month?


----------



## Jackie V (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how difficult of an exchange it was.  I had a bunch of resorts requested in Europe and elsewhere.  We really wanted a two bedroom with the kids, so I stuck with that.  This one came up after about a month....

Thaks for the tips!


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm, interesting!


----------



## nerodog (Feb 5, 2008)

*question of driving from Munich to Salzburg*

HI, I have a trip planned to Austria in late Oct. 08. I too am thinking of flying into Munich.. but am staying the whole time in Austria. My original thought was to take the train from Munich to Salzburg and pick up the car there as we are going to Mondi Grundlesee.  Any suggestions on car rental ?? I am was thinking of AUto europe .... then eventually returning the car into Salzburg and taking the train to Vienna.  We are spending extra time in Vienna and wont need the car....WIll fly out of Vienna to return home. Any other suggestions  are welcome.thanks.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 5, 2008)

nerodog said:


> HI, I have a trip planned to Austria in late Oct. 08. I too am thinking of flying into Munich.. but am staying the whole time in Austria. My original thought was to take the train from Munich to Salzburg and pick up the car there as we are going to Mondi Grundlesee.  Any suggestions on car rental ?? I am was thinking of AUto europe .... then eventually returning the car into Salzburg and taking the train to Vienna.  We are spending extra time in Vienna and wont need the car....WIll fly out of Vienna to return home. Any other suggestions  are welcome.thanks.



We did what you are planning.  Flew into Munich, spent a few nights.  Train to Salzburg where we picked up our rental car.  

We used Auto Europe.  They are a broker.  The actual car came from EuropCar but the rates are usually better through Auto Europe or Kemwel.  Both are reputable companies.


----------

